

On kickstarter's hostility towards science - 666_howitzer
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-08/kickstarter-anti-science

======
jrobertfox
"they're ludicrous. There's an article that says our plants will lead to
twisted plants that are intelligent and will attack people. It's just insane."

